# Houston Plant Fest 2009



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Houston Plant Fest 2009*​
I felt the need to make a separate post so it will be easier for everyone to see the details. Below are the informations resulted from today's NASH officers' discussion. The events are planned out so we can maximize the second weekend of April. Note that these activities are more like tentative plans but the dates are pretty much set in stone. This is so folks around the country can start making their plans to come down. So here it goes:​
*Date:* April 9 to April 12​
*Thursday:* Welcome visitors and gathering.​
*Friday:* San Marcos Field Trip.​
*Saturday:* Tour of Houston's LFS in the morning and presentation at ADG after lunch.​
*Sunday:* Everyone goes home, hopefully happy and satisified​
The details. On Thursday, people will be picked up and brought to the hotel. The hotel has an excellent rate of *$70 per night* and is the nice *Crown Plaza* situated near the central region of Houston. We will have an informal gathering at a member's place to social and mingle and basically just get to know one another. Then on Friday, we will wake up before dawn(literally) so we can spend a great part of Friday out in San Marcos doing what this trip is all about! Saturday, we will go out in the morning to tour around the aquarium stores around Houston and then head to ADG for some great presentation. Thereafter, we will go to Dan's aquarium store and have some awesome home-style barbecue for dinner! Sunday, hopefully people will have rested well and be yearning to go back home to their loving families Thus, that concludes the '09 Fest and hopefully we will be able to do one every other year!​
In this event, we sincerely ask visitors to pay a *registration fee of $15* and this is to help us cover the rental fee of vans and other amenities. For the most part, though, the activities and events will be pretty much supported and covered by NASH.​
If you have any questions, please feel free to direct them to any of NASH officers: Kevin, Luis, Thanh, and Paul by means of PM or e-mail.​
***Officers, if the any of the above info is inaccurate or need to be changed, please let me know so I can go and edit the original post without adding clutters.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You might want to post in this thread how to pay the registration fee of $15. Also, by what date do you need to know who is coming for this registration?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet! Sounds like fun! now lets hope my schedule works out


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Very good points and indeed you are right! My fiance reminded me the very same issues as well. And we will address all that ASAP; no later than next week. This post is merely to let people know that the dates have been set in stone and will not change. But yes, once the officers have convened with all the fine details, I will make the updates in the original post

So once again, the fest will be on the *Second Weekend of April*.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Got it marked on the calander. Can't wait to hang out with fellow hobbiests and enthusiasts this Spring! 

-Dave


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm definitely planning on being there. Thanks for organizing this NASH!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking forward in having another good meet. :grouphug:


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Fly into Hobby?

Houston apparently has more than one airport?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ingg said:


> Fly into Hobby?
> 
> Houston apparently has more than one airport?


Houston Hobby Airport is on the "SouthSide". 
Bush Intercontinental Airport is on the "North".

-Dave


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes
Houston has two Major airports as listed by Dave. Hobby is mostly there for Southwest, whereas Intercontinental is for is for Continental. Of coarse other air carriers fly in and out of these two airports but that can give you a idea of why the division and which one to fly into. Also Houston is big so two airports help out in that aspect as well.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Which airport do we want to fly into though? Does it make a difference?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaron, the Hobby Airport is closer to the Hotel.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

No difference, Intercontinental is North Houston and Hobby is South Houston. The hotel and most of what we are doing is central Houston. So which every is easiest (or cheapest) for you. The Hobby airport is a little closer to the hotel.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Folks,

I'm still trying to figure out the schedule to see if I can make it. 

In the event everything works out, what are the items that I should bring like Stockingfoot Waders or anything else to take advantage of the field trip?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Ravi, Definitely try to make it for the Plantfest. You won't regret it. Yes Waders will help I used it last time for our Houston collection trip. If you like to snorkel that is an option at San Marcos.So get your snorkelling gear.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely will try to make it. Trying to work out my schedule with my daughter's and my wife's.

Thank you for the details.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Got my tix, few folks from GWAPA flying out together. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys again!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I will be there!!

See you soon!

jB


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Yep, I'll be there. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

This one is close!!!! I will need to check up with my professors and see what I will miss.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't worry about anything! The DFWAPC will be there too and that means it will be all good!



--Nikolay


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet. Hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm excited about meeting everyone!! I can't wait! :grouphug:

-Dave


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK guys, this will be the last (hopfully) major post on the forum. Please feel free to comment or question here as this is where I will be checking for feed back. All major posting will be made on our web side http://http://www.natureaquariumsocietyofhouston.org/ (should be on the website within a day or two)

All registrations can be made on our website or linked by our web site. following will be the main jest though. It is a redefined version of what Paul had listed when he started the thread with more info.

April Plant Fest

Time line and schedule:
Date: April 9 to April 12
Thursday: Welcome Visitors and have a meet and greet @ Houston Aquarium Warehouse (HAW). Visitors please note, Dan @ HAW will have fish and plants in stock and is well versed in shipping orders across the country. If you have any suggestions on stocking please let me know and I will pass it on to see if he can get it.
Friday: San Marcos Field Trip. Note, field trip will require a $15 per person registration fee only to cover the cost of rental vehicle and gas. Early morning wake up for travel from Houston to San Marcos. At San Marcos we will have the opportunity to tour the Aquarena Center that is located at San Marcos Lake, and then move downstream on the river to do some plant collecting and great nature photo opportunities. And if we are lucky find the crypt that is growing in the San Marcos River. Bring your swim suit, although it is only March, the water spring fed and should be tolerable, ok cool&#8230;well not polar bear conditions. Also, if significant others who are not into the collection trip are in attendance, there will be plenty of shopping opportunities so this will not be a one-sided trip for them. 
Upon return to Houston, we will have a chance to tour and have a cocktail party at Fish Gallery (another Houston LFS).
Saturday: Tour of Aquarium Design Group (ADG) followed by a presentation by Mike Senske. Following the tour and presentation, we will depart for a BBQ dinner at one of the NASH member's house near Lake Houston. Menu will consist of Texas BBQ both beef and pork (please notify me of food restrictions). If there is time (and I am sure we will make time) we will try to do some plant collecting around Houston as we make our way to the BBQ dinner.
Sunday: Everyone goes home, hopefully happy and satisfied

Lodging:
Crown Plaza (Greenway Plaza location)
Registration for hotel can be linked from the NASH web site.

Location	2712 SOUTHWEST FREEWAY 
HOUSTON, TX 77098 UNITED STATES

Note the hotel is in walking distance of Fish Gallery.

Registration:
In this event, we sincerely ask visitors to pay a registration fee of $15 per person and this is to help us cover the rental fee of vans and other amenities. The registration fee is only for the field trip. For the most part, though, the activities and events will be pretty much supported and covered by NASH and it's sponsors. Payment for registration can be made through the NASH web site.

Attendees must have field trip registration paid by March 15.

Also, please note that the BBQ is open for attendees who have paid for the field trip and for NASH members only.

Contact:
If you have any questions, please feel free to direct them to any of NASH officers: Kevin (kwc1974), Luis (Navvaro), Thanh (TNguyen), and Paul (Paul Higashikawa) by means of PM or e-mail.


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

Gosh, 
I'll miss the field trip AGAIN.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kwc1974,

You may want to fix your link above, two "http"'s!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Guys, your website isn't functional in terms of forum or anything yet, I had been trying and it gives errors. Now I can't find forums/site registration at all.

How about I just bring $15 with me, safe bet, and we use the KISS rules so you aren't having to retrofit all this stuff into your website just for the PlantFest..


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

ingg said:


> Guys, your website isn't functional in terms of forum or anything yet, I had been trying and it gives errors. Now I can't find forums/site registration at all.
> 
> How about I just bring $15 with me, safe bet, and we use the KISS rules so you aren't having to retrofit all this stuff into your website just for the PlantFest..


Sounds good to me. I think the reason for the registration was to make sure how many people are coming so we can know how many van we need to rent. For those that like to do that, maybe shoot Kevin a pm so he can keep track. Let's put him to work.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Finally found it.

http://www.natureaquariumsocietyofh...tent&view=category&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=50

But the PAy Now button doesn't link to anything, just a head's up. 

Still can't find the forums anymore, see a login, but no registration...


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

bear with us

we just added this addition to our web site, working a few bugs out. Should be fixed soon, I will post when it is.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice site guys!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I will be glad to take my car to the San Marcas trip for any smokers that want to ride. I can handle 3 besides myself comfortably.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Won't be able to make it this time. Hopefully, next year. 

I think that I'm missing a great opportunity to meet all the wonderful people.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

The old man said:


> I will be glad to take my car to the San Marcas trip for any smokers that want to ride. I can handle 3 besides myself comfortably.


Count me in.  My wife keeps telling me to quit... but nobody's gonna call me a quitter!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

PayPal link is working, it is located on the news section of our website to the right of page.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

See you all there !


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Just paid the reg fee - paypal link works fine now.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Received you payment
Thanks


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet! See you guys soon.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy and I are in. Just paid registration. Is there anything else we have to do to let you know we are coming?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll bring my registration fee to the meeting this month. I've been practicing my ditch-diving skills the past couple weeks to get ready for the big trip!

-Dave


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Paid, looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

April plant feast is coming.
The field trip registration deadline is approaching soon on March 15. Please pay by this date so that proper plans can be made in a timely manner.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I've paid the fee, looking forward to the trip!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Paid couple weeks ago. Thanks !


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Paid!

Thanks guys!

Oh, the hotel room came to $79 a night....is this right?

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Time is ticking! still need to book my tickets! =\


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Just got off the phone with the CEO of Deep Sea Aquatics . I have them donating one of there new open top aquariums for a raffle item . All proceeds go to NASH . 24"x18"x18" aquarium with a clean gun metal finish stand . We should have a few other items for the raffle also .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking so forward to this. Will be good to see you all again. Are we supposed to bring plants?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

rayer: Mike you are the man, NASH thanks you so much


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice find Mike! I have a tank thats 24"x18"x18", very nice size!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike is EL HOMBRE!!!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

msenske said:


> Just got off the phone with the CEO of Deep Sea Aquatics . I have them donating one of there new open top aquariums for a raffle item . All proceeds go to NASH . 24"x18"x18" aquarium with a clean gun metal finish stand . We should have a few other items for the raffle also .


That is great Mike!Thanks 

Bhushan


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Texgal and everyone
By all means, bring plants and or other livestock. Trading and or selling is encoraged while you are here.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, what a class act you are, Mike! Very cool gesture! I am positive we will have a blast auctioning it!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry just sent in payment for the Field Trip, school and spring break caught me off track.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> Sweet!


I was about to call and tell you, but I figured i'll just post it on here.

I sent payment to Kevin so hopefully he got it.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The new deadline is extended til this coming Sunday March 22, 2009.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I so should've pulled a calendar out.

You guys realize you set this up on Easter Weekend?

I'm catching ungodly wrath from my wife, I'm going to end up having to bow out.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

say it ain't so man.
Yeah we knew it was Easter...or at least we fugued it out a while back. I thought that Luis talked with someone with GWAPA to talk about a date change but that the fact it was Easter was appealing.

Sorry to hear that you are not going to make it.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Gal and I are coming down from DFW. We have a two person, sit-on-top kayak. Is that something useful for the San Marcos trip? It'll be a pain to cart around. So if not particularly useful, someone please let me know.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Booked my tickets!

Can you give us an idea of what type of clothing apparel we should bring for the San Marcos Trip?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

kwc1974 said:


> I thought that Luis talked with someone with GWAPA to talk about a date change but that the fact it was Easter was appealing.


Appealing ?

We are attending Plant meet during Holy Thursday, Good Friday, Holy Saturday, Easter ... When I realized the date and told me wife / family ... I thought I would be the one getting crucified.

Lesson learned. Check the calendar before booking flights !


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Jay, sorry. I think appealing was a wrong choice of words. I only ment that, to some the oppertunity to take advantage of the day off that most get on that Friday was of interest. Trust me, NASH did not set the date up with utilizing Easter weekend in mind, when I found out I caught it from my wife as well.

Sorry for any inconvience this may have caused. It was a lesson on our side as well.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think there is anything else I can say other that I am very sorry Jay.
regards,
Luis


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Luckily, I will be able to fly back in time to enjoy the Easter day with the family so I won't be too worried.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Recommended clothing/shoes do you recommend? It will help out a lot of people.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

For San Marcos
I would say to dress for current temps (Houston is currently low 80's) so shorts and shirt. I would recommend shoes that you do not mind getting a little dirty and can do minor hiking in. If you want, you can get in the river (it should not be too cold) so swimsuit...only if you want) For the most part a lot of plants can be picked up with only getting your hands and feet wet (some spot are shallow for wading).

For Houston (if any collecting is done)
Most good collection areas will probably be a little muddy.

Me personaly, I will be wearing shorts and tee shirt with some runngin shoes, nothing special. I might bring some aqua shoes to do any wading in San Marcos.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

FYI on Texas collecting
We have been behind on rain and I have been a little concerned about the possibility of collecting in Houston. Although some of our wetlands and ditchs always have water, some were running dry. But March has brought us some rain and the bayous are filling back up. Lots of aquatic plants inemersed form are rebounding like crazy.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You kinda scared me a little bit there when you said you were behind on rain! I've never went plant collecting before so hopefully this will be a fun experience.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I was never worried about San Marcos, as the lake and river are spring feed off of a very powerful aquifer. But around Houston, some areas are dependant on the rain. So don't worry, it looks to be some great collecting.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but it would also be a good idea to bring some sort of container to hold whatever fish you might want to keep. Last time we were collecting around Houston we found some pretty cool fish, such as pygmy sunfish. 

Other than that, ditto what others have said We are catching up on our rain this week it seems.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good idea Paul! I'll bring some sort of container to hold any collections. I am getting very anxious, excited to meet and see you all!!!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Navarro said:


> I don't think there is anything else I can say other that I am very sorry Jay.
> regards,
> Luis


Luis, 
I do appreciate your comment and personal phone call. You are a true friend ! We are going to have fun !

Deja Vu --> Houston in 2005 http://www.greenstouch.com/gallery_misc_native_houston.htm


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, it's gonna be great to finally go to San Marcs with all of y'all I still remember seeing Ganzanfar in his snorkel and diving in the river pix, haha~ Wading nets, water boots, containers, cameras, beers............oh wait, did I say beer?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

OH man, you all better be shipping me a box of pygmy sunfish if you find lots.  One of the neatest little fish....

Been searching for alternative flights for that Sunday return that killed my trip, but it has been a no-go finding anything under $400 or so. Keeping my fingers crossed, but it don't look good....


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ingg,
Hope you can make it. I need someone to share the smoke.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

What time is the get together at HAW on thursday?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I Found A Flight Baby!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

WAHOO!!! ingg is gonna be there!!!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

The Easter Bunny is happy. Good to see you going to make it Ingg.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Persistence always pays off. Glad you are gonna make it Ingg!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Been real busy with work and just got vacation approval. Tickets booked and paypal sent. See you guys in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting you too Ibn!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ingg said:


> I Found A Flight Baby!


DAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVEEEE! Super stoked that you will be here after all! I can't wait to meet everyone, this is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCIIIIITIIIIINNNNNGGGGG!

Sorry for the annoying 'extended-type'. But I really am super excited to meet everyone from around the country that's coming to Houston Plant Fest.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there a count as to how many people will attend?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Just paid the reg fee - paypal link works fine now.


Don't forget to bring back a ton 'o beckettii....like a garbage bag full 

Had to bow out because of Easter and too many fish weekends away from the wife. With GWAPA, the tissue culture class and Plantfest 3 weekends in a row, I was starting to hear "Wish I was a fish", "Wish I was a Crypt.". So in the interest of good domestic relations.... 

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I hear ya!

Meeting at Daves this past weekend
TC workshop this weekend
Houston next weekend
Free Weekend
Meeting at my house

So far, my wife has been patient with me. I'm going to have to make this up somehow though.



DelawareJim said:


> Don't forget to bring back a ton 'o beckettii....like a garbage bag full
> 
> Had to bow out because of Easter and too many fish weekends away from the wife. With GWAPA, the tissue culture class and Plantfest 3 weekends in a row, I was starting to hear "Wish I was a fish", "Wish I was a Crypt.". So in the interest of good domestic relations....
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, can't believe it's almost here! All I know is I am gonna sleep like a baby after this is over


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

you and me brother.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Should be great! Does anyone have a list of plants previously collected, or known to be, at the San Marcos/Houston locations? Can't wait!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Ibn said:


> Been real busy with work and just got vacation approval. Tickets booked and paypal sent. See you guys in a couple of weeks!


Good to hear Eric. Representing the West Coast!



> Is there a count as to how many people will attend?


Tex Gal, Last I heard from Kevin, about 18+ for the San Marcos trip.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> Meeting at Daves this past weekend
> TC workshop this weekend
> ...


Buy her an ADA Tank with all the goodies!!!!![smilie=u:


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

As it turns out, I'll be in town for this!  We're going out of town this weekend Apr. 3-5 instead. I prolly won't be able to make the collection trip, but I'll be there for the weekend activities.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Time is winding down! 8 days from today, I will be on my way to Houston!


----------



## Anton (Jun 21, 2006)

I missed the deadline March 15th!  Is it still possible to register for the Plantfest?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope you guys are bringing some rare plants. List that I'm looking for:

Erio type 3 - 2 stems (aka Erio setaceum 'Austrailia')
Blyxa alternaifolia (Please Jojo!! You said you were coming!!)
Poly. Hydropiperoides
Hygro sp 'Guinea'
Any others that are outrageously beautiful!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Hope you guys are bringing some rare plants. List that I'm looking for:
> 
> Erio type 3 - 2 stems (aka Erio setaceum 'Austrailia')
> Blyxa alternaifolia (Please Jojo!! You said you were coming!!)
> ...


Don't worry, if no one brings P. hydropiperoides it is pretty much everywhere around here. Although, I've found it a bit difficult to acclimate to tank conditions (getting it growing submersed).


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Blyxa alternaifolia (Please Jojo!! You said you were coming!!)


I had this plant for a couple months and it never really took off  Its a beautiful plant too!

I am also looking for a few rarities to bring back with me!

I have a couple people who PMed me about bringing some of the Florida Sunset crypt, which I will do. I will bring enough for a few people to get it growing and hopefully they will be distributed to who ever else wants them.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Hope you guys are bringing some rare plants. List that I'm looking for:
> 
> Erio type 3 - 2 stems (aka Erio setaceum 'Austrailia')
> Blyxa alternaifolia (Please Jojo!! You said you were coming!!)
> ...


Drinda, I have a couple of stems of P. hydropiperoides which I am growing emersed. I would give you a small clipping if we don't find any around town.

Bhushan


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

OK, ladies and gents, let's do a MASSIVE prayer that we shall be granted with perfect weather next weekend duirng the Plant Fest! Here is a schedule that is pretty much set in stone:

*Th- from AM-PM pick up visitors from IAH. Gathering at 7PM *​
*at.........(NASH officers will know what to do)*​
*Fri- Leave at 5AM for San Marcos collecting trip and stay until everyone has his fair share of plants. Come back *​
*to hotel to change. Go to Fish Gallery at 6PM to 9PM.*​
*Sat- 9:30AM - 2:00PM ADG for Mike Senske's presentation. Head to Valerie's at *​
*for party until the sun goes down.*​
*Sun- Visitors return home hopefully happy with plants and other goodies*​***If there are any discrepancies feel free to edit***


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone coming in at Hobby let me know and I can pick them up if needed.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Think we can squeeze in a quick trip to Big Thicket National Preserve on Sat?



Paul Higashikawa said:


> OK, ladies and gents, let's do a MASSIVE prayer that we shall be granted with perfect weather next weekend duirng the Plant Fest! Here is a schedule that is pretty much set in stone:
> 
> *Th- from AM-PM pick up visitors from IAH. Gathering at 7PM *​
> *at.........(NASH officers will know what to do)*​
> ...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Also, I hope someone brings a net, battery powered air pump and 5G buckets or cooler for any live stuff we collect. Dwarf crays etc.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like Thursday and Saturday are isolated thunder storms, but Friday seems to be partly cloudy which is fine with me. 

I'll be bringing some fish nets, bags, and maybe a small container for any live fishies.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I can bring a medium cooler (holds about 12 gallons). We can use it as a live-well or as a storage container for everyone's goodies.

-Dave


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I got your Seachem products right here

Seachem, our sponcer, has kindly donated several products for us to give out and raffle off. Have not done a full inventory, but I do know that several of the fert products are in there.

NASH would like to give a big thank you to Seachem


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

HURRAY for SEACHEM! Thanks for sponsoring our PlantFest! :cheer2:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

What a wonderfully pleasant surprise! This weekend is gonna rock!

A * HUGE GREEN* thanks to Seachem!!!


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Hope you guys are bringing some rare plants. List that I'm looking for:
> 
> Erio type 3 - 2 stems (aka Erio setaceum 'Austrailia')
> Blyxa alternaifolia (Please Jojo!! You said you were coming!!)
> ...


I wish that I could make this trip. Sounds like its going to be a blast! Drinda, sorry I will not be able to make it. If you do not find any Hydro sp. Guinea, Blyxa alternaifolia, and Erio type 3, let me know. I should have some ready next week to ship out to you.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

manini said:


> I wish that I could make this trip. Sounds like its going to be a blast! Drinda, sorry I will not be able to make it. If you do not find any Hydro sp. Guinea, Blyxa alternaifolia, and Erio type 3, let me know. I should have some ready next week to ship out to you.


Jojo so sorry to hear that you won't make it. It sounds like it's gonna be so much fun! I was telling my husband, Bill, that we need to visit HI at least once. Maybe we will get to go and actually see your store in person! That would be neat. Thanks so much for the offer. I'll let you know. Your plants are the best!!



Paul Higashikawa said:


> What a wonderfully pleasant surprise! This weekend is gonna rock!


I agree. I'm so looking forward to this!  Do we really have to get up at 5 am?! I better get some sleeping done on the way down to Houston!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I will bring a couple battery air pumps for those elusive fish we gonna find.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

24 hours from now, I will be on my way down!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

TFH is aware as well. Everyone please smile as I will be taking mental / visual notes and writing yet another article. 

Is it time to put NASH and Houston Plant Fest on the global map ? Say Yes !

Batteries are charging, lenses are packed, gadgets in the bag ... and some clothes too. See you in few my friends !


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Got the plants packed! I will be bringing down about 20 plants of the Cryptocoryne wendtii 'florida sunset' and like 10 stems of Hygrophila sp. 'tiger' if anybody wants any.

Still gotta get camera packed and clothes!


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

TFH is going to write an article on the plant fest? Wow! It just keeps getting better and better already! Hope we have good weather!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

beaver24 said:


> TFH is going to write an article on the plant fest? Wow! It just keeps getting better and better already! Hope we have good weather!


Not TFH directly but indirectly. I will be writing an article and submitting it to TFH. They are excited to publish it.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*Best wishes!*

*from the Arizona Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts members*


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Do we really have to get up at 5 am?! I better get some sleeping done on the way down to Houston!


Hehe, I hear you, my friend Carpe Diem! Carpe all the plantae!!!

And thank you very much, Jay, for writing the article! I read the previous one on AGA. Look forward to this one as well!​


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Jay... You the man

For all locals meeting place for the feild trip will be at the front parking lot of fish gallery @ 5am... I know it is early but it is worth it trust me. If you have not been to the aquarena center before then you will be amazed.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm also looking for Blyxa alternaifolia. I'll be bringing Hygro sp. 'Guinea', Rotala sp. 'Sunset', Rotala sp. 'Araguaia', Rotala mexicana var. 'green', Pogostemon stellatus var. 'Broad leaf', Limnophila sp. 'Needle Leaf', Limnophila sp. (likely L. aromatica variant), maybe a few others. Can't wait!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Hehe, I hear you, my friend Carpe Diem! Carpe all the plantae!!!
> 
> And thank you very much, Jay, for writing the article! I read the previous one on AGA. Look forward to this one as well!​


Hey, if you y'all get busted while doing all that carpe-ing whose gonna bail you out?artyman:

Seriously, too bad I am out of town for Easter... sounds like a good time to be had by all.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Fish gallery addess

4527 lomitas st
Houston, TX


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Just received the rimless cube aquarium and stainless finished stand from Deep Sea this morning . This is a prototype of some new designs I have been working on with them . This design may be one that gets manufactured by Deep Sea for Hagen . I will have Jeff post pictures later today . This will be the aquarium and stand donated for the raffle/auction. Its a beauty.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Having trouble getting out of town. Have to change my filter!! Argg!!! Two fish deaths. It can't wait til I get back on Sunday. Hope to see you at HAW!.


----------



## krisvalkyrie (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope you all have fun gathering plants. I have to work, so can't go, but want to join everyone Saturday for the talk.

Kris


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but as an out-of-towner, I'm still a little lacking on details. 

I am planning to drive down tonight or Saturday morning. A couple posts back it says ADG 9:30-2:00 for Mike Senske's presentation. Is his presentation really 4 1/2 hours or does it start at some point in that timeframe?

Also, is there an address for the BBQ? Is that where trading will occur as well? 

I sent paypal today. It's well past the deadline, and I'm obviously not going to San Marcos, but I figured the extra money can't hurt. These things can be expensive. 

Michael


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Michael,

Yes the plan for tomorrow is to be at ADG 3461 W Alabama St # 100
Houston, TX 77027 at 9:30 am tomorrow morning! The presentation will probably last a couple of hours. There will be a raffle and plant swap there as well. I dont know the address for the bbq later, but will be provided tomorrow at ADG.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

McFan,
I understand that Kevin used your fee yesterday to get the elusive crypt at Petco. Seriously, see you this morning.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are having a great time down here. Went collecting yesterday and I saw wild rice plants growing in the San Marcos River. So neat!! The rice was long grass about 3 feet, of green, red and brown hues. Kevin says this is the only place it grows in the US. It even produces rice! (Guess that's why they call it rice plant. hehehe)

We found some native fissidens in the river. It looks very much like fissidens fontinalis but feels coarser and is not quite as lush. That may have to do with the environment. I'll be interesting to see if it changes once in my tank. 

Also found some Ludwigia palustris (maybe) and some type of patamogeton. Riccia was everywhere as was Polysperma sunset. We snagged some Hygro difformis. I want to see how it will grow, if it's the same. There was also another type of moss that we can't ID. 

We are having fun!!!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

ok..I am absolutely jealous! So glad y'all are having a good time. Hope your taking pictures - can't wait to hear and see.

Its a bit quiet around here without all of you.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Waiting for my connecting flight home.


I just wanted to say thanks to all of NASH for being great hosts, and to everyone who went for the great time! It was great to be able to see so many friends and share laughter, fun, and a few plants too. 

I know you all will have a blast at the BBQ. Wish I hadn't had to leave before the last of the events, but the Easter Bunny needs me home in the morning.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

At the airport ... Thank You All for another great get-together. Enjoyed every minute of it. 

Until next time ... !


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wanna say a big thanks to NASH and their sponsors for holding such a great and exciting week of events. I enjoyed every bit of it and will want to do it again! Glad to meet those from the aga convention again and also new people.

Thank you all and see you next time.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

A super thanks to all of you that came and represent your club! You guys are the best. 

Seachem, Aquarium Design Group, Houston Aquarium Warehouse, Fish Gallery and all the volunteers (you know who you are)- THANK YOU!!!!!! couldn't have done this without you.

John, glad to know you are home safe with all your goodies! Thanks for being a trooper and helping Luis finish setting up his tank until 3 am this morning!!!! Crazy!  I finally squeeze in a couple of hour of shut eyes. I better see a scape from you soon.

To those that are flying or driving out today. Have a safe trip home and until next time!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for everything Thanh!!! Yeah, i'm definitely a trooper! woohoo! Couldn't let Luis finish the tank himself!! But once I get situated with my breeding tanks and my growout tanks, I will settle one for a scape! I have to decide what I want to do though!

AHh I miss Houston, I wanna go back even though the weather is getting nice here.

Luis - Your PM is full!!! Thanks for the plant and Sieryu stones!! they will be put to good use for sure!

Hope everyone else made it home safely.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks! The BBQ was terriffic. Great food, location, hosts and company. NASH is terrific. Thanks for the invite to all us other folks. I'll miss you guys until next time, but at least I'll see you here on the net! Now I can put faces with those screen names. 

Home and tired. Think I'll lay down and sleep for a couple hours... then I'll see where I can fit all the goodies I came home with!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm Hungry!!

My head is still spinning from the whirlwind of the weekend!! Thank you to everyone for the Houston hospitality! You all did such a fantastic job of making the weekend such a great time, even for us out of towners!

I will post pictures when i get through them all! ...i will trade them for chicken fried steak!

jB


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Jason, I had some BBQ today just for you man....it was gooooooood!!!!!!
Jay, can't wait till you come back this Summer, let me or Luis know when is good for you.
Dave, I am so glad you made it out.

To Ghazanfar, Kris, David, Jay; thank you for all of the knowledge you imparted to me about what you guys are doing in your club. I am already forming plans for NASH.

To everyone that came; local or out of town, THANK YOU!!!!
To our sponsors and hosts, Houston Aquarium Warehouse, Fish Gallery, Aquarium Design Group, and Seachem; NASH could not have even thought of doing this without y'all. Thank you does not even begin to say it.

For those of you that could not make it, sorry you missed it because it was such a great time. As previously said, good friends, great laughs, tasty food, oh and we did something with aquatic plants as well.

But I must say that the best part involved a butterfly.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey! I thought I saw someone carrying a point-and-shoot camera at the barbeque.

Posting some pictures would be nice right about now.

--Nikolay


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Really, this is all that happened










jB


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know where you could have gotten that picture. 

It was all purely healthy food.

Well - I'm sure it was healthy, before, yknow, it got deep fried and covered in gravy!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you to all the NASH folks for being awesome hosts. Tex Gal and I had a ball. Let's do it again some time!










A few more snaps of our trip...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

This was a great weekend. It was good to see all you guys again. Hope you enjoyed the event. Thanks to all the sponsors and volunteers who made it possible. 

Regards
Bhushan


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great weekend NASH! Thanks to everyone! It was wonderful to see everyone, and geek out on plants for the whole weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

OK you had time to sleep so how about some pictures? all the sponsors are asking where can they see them?
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Hear! Hear! not only that, the poor souls who were out of town this weekend want to see some pictures too :ranger:. Faces can be blurred to protect the innocent :yawinkle:.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Heck with the pictures - where's that video of Luis?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I almost forgot about that video, Jay send it to me so that I can use it as leverage against Luis. Forget protecting the innocent


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Just when I try to get out of this, you pull me back again!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hahaha that video yes! Jay where is it! haha... oh no! its hidden in the corner of Luis's room ...

Pics will come soon, I am re-charging my battery!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Video is on the way!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I have given detailed instructions to many “family members” God forbid something happen to me! If I go down you all are coming down with me, did I mention I have your “conversations” video taped with audio I had the surveillance system on so keep your ideas to yourselves.
Don't make me take the black pill; I am not ready to leave but will do so if no other alternatives are available.
Got to go, T is on the phone.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

"I'm Famous!!"









jB


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Dang! I look like I really mean it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice shot Jason! I'm loving that camera man!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

... he looks famous!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

OK so what about some pictures? NASH photographers?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

he is famous, you did not know?:lie:

need more pics


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are a few more...

I hope to have my write up on www.projectaquarium.com complete tonight, where there will be a lot more photos.









































































jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great photos Jason, I still have to go through mine haha. Looking forward to reading your write-up. I will need to get on that too!


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Where was this held?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys pull in all the big names for this event don't you?!! I think I spotted two excellent guest speakers that visited GSAS in the last year in one of those pictures. Both of these guys did great talks for us. Big shout out to Luis and I think I spotted Ghazanfar from Roy in Seattle!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics Jason.
John showing some of his gear lust!!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Where was this held?


Sheboygen Wisconsin, of course. 

All over Houston, multiple spots that hosted us, including some generous NASH members' homes. Collecting in San Marcos area.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ingg, that photo of you is hilarious!!! Your facial expression is priceless!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok, i finished my writeup. There are bound to be tons of grammar errors...its late here. I will fix them in the coming days, but more importantly, pictures!!

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticle_houstonplantfest.aspx

Enjoy!!

jB


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I finally recuperated from the great fun! Sorry I missed you all at Valerie's, that evening was the start of ANOTHER adventure (only it was much less fun  ) . I'm glad to have met everyone and I look forward to another PlantFest!!

TexGal, I'm working on some updated pics of that baby for you. 

-Dave


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Kevin trying to sell me some Anubias minima.



Bhushan


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Someone.... anyone... PLEASE lie to me and tell me I brought home something other than Hydrocotye Verticillata.

Please.

Just because...my word does it look an awful lot like what I just got done paying for a few nodes of (arrived after we returned from Houston), lol....


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

Jason Baliban said:


> Ok, i finished my writeup. There are bound to be tons of grammar errors...its late here. I will fix them in the coming days, but more importantly, pictures!!
> 
> http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticle_houstonplantfest.aspx
> 
> ...


great write up! I enjoyed that, I should have made it down, maybe next time!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

ingg said:


> Someone.... anyone... PLEASE lie to me and tell me I brought home something other than Hydrocotye Verticillata.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Just because...my word does it look an awful lot like what I just got done paying for a few nodes of (arrived after we returned from Houston), lol....


Yea Dave!!! You brought home Hydrocotyle verticillata sp. 'ingg'


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Eric, Jay....need more pics

Dave, I thought you got more, what happened. Oh well, you said fill that bag and you are happy, that Hydrocotyl should have filled the bag you had.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh, I brought home a ton... what happened is a bought some from a hobbyist right before leaving for Texas.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Getting there my friends. Tons of work to catch up. Plus ... working through video  I'm starting to like it ! Perhaps HD Camcorder in the future and Final Cut Pro ? 

Stay tune !


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ooohhh Boy! here comes the darn video....


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Pictures are coming! Sadly out of about 1,000 photos...I was only able to narrow down to at least 80 or so decent ones to post. 

I'll be doing a write-up like Jasons' and should have it posted up on my site sometime this week.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Is that the place where the guy yells Que Passo? and throws rolls at you and people walk around trying to fill your plate with fried green tomatos? I think last time we were there the Que passo guy had just gotten out of jail or something.



Jason Baliban said:


>


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ben Belton said:


> Is that the place where the guy yells Que Passo? and throws rolls at you and people walk around trying to fill your plate with fried green tomatos? I think last time we were there the Que passo guy had just gotten out of jail or something.


That is the place Ben ! Greasy as always !

Ricky had few meal refills and few Dr.Pepper refills. What is new ?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ben I made that up because he comes and goes I don't really know if the que pasa guy is a convict or not.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Now I expect nothing less than a video like this one:






--Nikolay


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

He can launch a biscuit at you. If you miss catching it, it'd probably take you out.


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow Niko, How did you know, it was just like that on the ride to San Marcos!! You should have seen the guy beside the road on the ride home, he was too funny!!!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great write-up John! You and Jason make my writeup look like a paragraph...


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

They Are All Great!! Everytime i read one I relive it Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Kris - Thanks! haha, but your stunning photos cover up for that!! my photos are wacko!!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, it really was just plain awesome reading all of your blogs. Even though the topic was one and the same, but the perspectives and the images taken were all from different angles.

I totally enjoyed reading every single one of them. Thank you guys sooooooooo much!!! It was total honory and pleasure to have you all! And no, it won't be the last time we all meet up and hang out



And now we all will look forward to reading Jay's on TFH!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok ... here is PART 1 from San Marcos. Still no photographs and only one video but this week has been insanely busy.

Enjoy and let me know what you think ! Post some comments on blog  !

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=308


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice video Jay! After watching Luis catching those guppies and almost falling into the water I honestly fell off my chair!!! That part was hilarious! good thing Luis didn't fall in or else that would of be terrible!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Jay, only one word: suuuuuuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeet!!!


BTW, did you get my PM?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Nice video Jay! After watching Luis catching those guppies and almost falling into the water I honestly fell off my chair!!! That part was hilarious! good thing Luis didn't fall in or else that would of be terrible!!!


That was funny indeed !



Paul Higashikawa said:


> Jay, only one word: suuuuuuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeet!!! BTW, did you get my PM?


Paul,
Thanks for your feedback. I responded to your PM.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm still recovering. Tons of issue at work is not helping.  Reading and seeing the pic bring back the good time. :-({|=

Nice pic Jason, Kris, and John! cool video Jay! Make me want to go video now. [smilie=u:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah definitely video is the new thing now, but like Jay said ... its so time consuming! I remember I had to cut and edit a video for my class and it took hours!!!


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

That little cam he used took great vids, so clear, so tiny. Do you think luis found the one you hid yet?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Big thanks for to all those that made this possible. Great company as usual.

Haven't had a chance to go through all the pics yet; been busy catching up with work. Here's the group shot.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Eric it was great meeting you man! Great shot by the way


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

That little baggie of guppies made it home to my pond. Ever see a cat get its feet wet? That was Luis.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Part 2 is here ... this one is called "The Funniest Moments"

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=322

Enjoy !


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Great group shot Eric! 

Glad I didn't make it in the funny video shot!  Everyone is going to avoid Jay from now on. :fear:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Haha, good video, Jay~ And Flo Rida just completes the picture

Now Jay is really armed and dangerous! Next time he comes we will try not to piss him off or we will all end up on his video making weird faces

Just like others said, watching the videos and reading blogs make me relive the moments


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay guys finally got some time to do a small write up. Here is the link.
Houston Plant Fest 2009- Part 1

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are my photos from ADG
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all. 

Bhushan, looking forward part 2.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

TNguyen said:


> Thanks for sharing all.
> 
> Bhushan, looking forward part 2.


Thanks, Thanh. Here is the second part.

Houston Plant Fest 2009- Part 2

Bhushan


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Great write up guys! Really enjoyed reading everyones POV!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great writeup Bhushan!!!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

MacFan said:


> Here are my photos from ADG
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Nice pix. Thanks for sharing !

PS. You may want to think about taking pix of Mike's office tank down. If I remember correctly he asked everyone not to photograph his tank in office and if you did, not to post it.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Last video clip from Houston Plant Fest - "In ADG"

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=332

Enjoy and leave comments. Thanks !


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Closing the loop with photographs from Houston Plant Fest !

http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=370

Enjoy !


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

jerseyjay said:


> Closing the loop with photographs from Houston Plant Fest !
> 
> http://greenstouch.com/blog/?p=370
> 
> Enjoy !


Wow! Great write up! Made me wish I was in town for this thing! You even got a very rare picture of Luis smiling (or was he smirking?) under "low light" conditions!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> Awesome!


+ 1


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics Jay!

Bhushan


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

nice


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, I always miss the group shot><!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Bunbuku said:


> Wow! Great write up! Made me wish I was in town for this thing! You even got a very rare picture of Luis smiling (or was he smirking?) under "low light" conditions!


LOL, I do smile Bunbuku!!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks guys ! Glad you enjoyed it. 

And yes ... Luis smiles from time to time


----------

